# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  στεγνωτήρας χεριών

## jimison

καλησπέρα :Confused1: 
έχω εναν στεγνωτήρα χεριών που ενεργοποιείται με σένσορα κίνησης..
τελευταία άναβε μόνος του για 5 δευτερόλεπτα κάθε μια ώρα περίπου.
τον άνοιξα και πείραξα το τριμεράκι ευαισθησίας, δούλεψε καλά 10 μέρες άλλα τώρα τίποτα..!
δε παίρνει μπρος! πειράζω το τριμερ άλλα τίποτα! μήπως κάηκε το μοτέρ; δε νομίζω γιατί θα μύριζε η αντίσταση του στεγνωτήρα! 
μπορώ να αλλάξω τη μικρή πλακέτα με τον σενσορα; (να την ανεβασω σε φωτογραφια) μήπως να βάλω καλύτερα ένα μπουτόν με χρονοδιακόπτη 7-8 δευτερολέπτων;;
κάποιο κυκλωματάκι εύκαιρο; ή να ψάξω στην αγορά για κάτι έτοιμο;
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ! Δημήτρης

----------


## klik

Ίσως να έχει μόνο κανένα πυκνωτή AC στην πλακέτα που θέλει άλλαγμα. Για γδύσε το να το δουμε...

----------

FILMAN (26-10-16)

----------


## jimison

20161026_131505.jpg20161026_131231-1.jpg


> Ίσως να έχει μόνο κανένα πυκνωτή AC στην πλακέτα που θέλει άλλαγμα. Για γδύσε το να το δουμε...


εδώ ειναι ο στεγνωτήρας και η πλακέτα! ποιος να είναι ο ένοχος πυκνωτής???

----------


## FILMAN

Ο κίτρινος κυλινδρικός των 680nF 250V~ της EPCOS (SIEMENS). Αν ο πυκνωτής αυτός έχει χάσει τη χωρητικότητά του, τότε το τροφοδοτικό της πλακέτας δεν μπορεί να δώσει αρκετό ρεύμα, με αποτέλεσμα το κύκλωμα να συμπεριφέρεται τρελά ή να μην δουλεύει καθόλου λόγω ανεπαρκούς τροφοδοσίας. Οπότε ξεκίνα μετρώντας τον πυκνωτή αυτόν.

----------

klik (26-10-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

R14 & R21 μια ματιά?

----------

klik (26-10-16), vasilimertzani (26-10-16)

----------


## klik

Η r21 δεν ειναι η υποπτη. Η r14 οπως ειπε ο Κυριακιδης εχει ισως θεμα, εχει μαυρισει την πλακετα. Βγαλε φωτογραφιες και απο κατω να δουμε που παει

----------


## FILMAN

R21, 33kΩ, απίθανο να έχει πρόβλημα ή να ζεσταίνει τον εαυτό της κατά τη λειτουργία της, πιθανόν να είναι η pull up ή pull down (ό,τι από τα δύο έχει) του φωτοανιχνευτή, η R14, 39Ω? 390Ω? Πολύ πιθανόν είναι η αντίσταση περιορισμού του LED εκπομπής υπερύθρων και αν έχει καεί το LED δεν θα ανάβει ή ίσως έχει καεί και το LED από το υπερβολικό ρεύμα.

----------


## jimison

20161026_184830[1].jpg απ' ότι βλέπω έχει ένα μικρο θέμα η R14 που πάει στο LED... Τι λέτε;;; να μετρήσω αυτή; λέτε να έχει καεί το LED ; να αλλάξω και τον πυκνωτή;; Δεν αρχίζω τις μετρήσεις γιατί δεν θυμάμαι κάποια βασικά. ... ο πυκνωτής αν δεν είναι εντάξει πρέπει να μου δείξει βραχυκυκλωμένος ή καθόλου ένδειξη; ;; το LED Το μετράω σαν δίοδο; ;

----------


## JOUN

Aλλαξε τον κιτρινο που σου ειπαν αφου δεν μπορεις να τον μετρησεις,φτηνος ειναι..

----------

FILMAN (31-10-16)

----------


## klik

Ο πυκνωτής δεν μετριέται με απλό πολύμετρο αλλά με καπασιτόμετρο (κάποια -ακριβούτσικα- πολύμετρα έχουν με ένδειξη Cx). Ο συγκεκριμένος είναι καλής ποιότητας, όχι καμιά καρακινεζιά.
Εφόσον δεν μπορείς όμως να τον μετρήσεις, όπως είπε ο Joun μπορείς να τον αλλάξεις προληπτικά, είναι φτηνός.

Την R14 την μετράς. Εγώ πάντως θα την άλλαζα με ίδια τιμή σε 0,5Watt και θα τη σήκωνα ψηλότερα από την πλακέτα 3 με 5 χιλιοστά.

Το led το μετράς στη θέση για τις διόδους. Την φωτεινή εκπομπή του, ενδεχομένως να μπορείς να την ελέγξεις με κάμερα κινητού τηλεφώνου.

----------

FILMAN (31-10-16)

----------


## jimison

ok κατάλαβα! όπως βλέπουμε και το led υπερύθρων σε ενα tv control... 
Θα αλλάξω πυκνωτή και R14 στα 0,5w 
Αν έχει καεί το led, πως το ζητάω ; είναι απλό led υπερύθρων; να πάω με τη πλακέτα στο κατάστημα;
ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις!!!

----------


## klik

Πας δεν πας με την πλακέτα σε κατάστημα για το led, λίγο θα βοηθήσει. 
Δεν μπορούν να ξέρουν τι μήκους κύματος είναι το led που έχεις μέσα. Δεν το αναγράφει πάνω του.
Αν δεν λειτουργεί αυτό που έχεις, θα πάρεις ότι led υπερύθρων έχουν (ένα ή δυο είδη θα έχουν από τα 20 που κυκλοφορούν) και δοκιμάζεις.

Πόσο μέτρησες την R14; 

Μπορείς να δεις τι τιμές γράφουν πάνω τους οι δίοδοι DZ1 και DZ2 δίπλα στον κίτρινο πυκνωτή;
Τι τιμή και τι τάση λειτουργίας έχει ο μεγάλος όρθιος πυκνωτής δίπλα στον κίτρινο πυκνωτή;
(τα χρώματα στην R14 δείχνουν πολύ χαμηλή τιμή και θέλω να δω αν η τιμή της είναι πράγματι τόσο χαμηλή ή η τελευταία λωρίδα είναι αλλοιωμένη από την υπερθέρμανση και άλλαξε από καφέ σε μαύρο).

----------


## klik

To Q2 (τρανζίστορ μαύρο κοντά στην R14) τι τιμή γράφει πάνω του; Ίσως αυτό είναι ο λόγος που η R14 έχει τόσο χαμηλή τιμή.

----------


## jimison

εδώ και πάλι με νέο υλικό!
δείτε φωτογραφία που φαίνεται καλά το BC337 και η R14
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ και πάλι για όλες τις απαντήσεις!!
Picture_20164631124623.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Μέτρα τη R14 με πολύμετρο να δούμε πόσο δείχνει. Μέτρα και το LED εκπομπής στην κλίμακα ελέγχου διόδων, αν είναι καλό θα πρέπει να δείξει μια τάση ορθής φοράς 1V περίπου.

----------


## jimison

> Μέτρα τη R14 με πολύμετρο να δούμε πόσο δείχνει. Μέτρα και το LED εκπομπής στην κλίμακα ελέγχου διόδων, αν είναι καλό θα πρέπει να δείξει μια τάση ορθής φοράς 1V περίπου.


20161110_133500_resized.jpg20161026_131505.jpg
λοιπόν Μέτρησα, R14 δείχνει 39 ohm και η δίοδο που καταλήγει στην  R14 εχει μια τιμή 1237, η άλλη δίοδο δε δείχνει τίποτα...και μάλλον είναι ο ένοχος ???

----------


## FILMAN

Η άλλη δίοδος είναι δέκτης υπερύθρων και δουλεύει με ανάστροφη πόλωση (όταν φωτίζεται με υπέρυθρο φως το ανάστροφο ρεύμα αυξάνει), ή πιθανότερα είναι φωτοτρανζίστορ παρόλο που έχει δυο πόδια και μοιάζει με LED. Το υπέρυθρο LED εκπομπής μου φαίνεται παράξενο να έχει τάση ορθής φοράς 1.237V, συνήθως έχουν γύρω στο 1V.

----------


## jimison

Οπότε? Να αλλαξω προληπτικά τον κιτρινο πυκνωτή. Πάντως νομιζω πως κάτι εγινε αφού πειραξα το τριμερ για να αλλάξω την ευαισθησία ή εκπομπή ..... τι λέτε  να το εγκαταλειψω και να βάλω στη θεση του εναν απλό χρονοδιακοπτη 10 δευτερολέπτων με μπουτον??? Ξέρει κανείς που θα βρω τέτοια κυκλωματα? Με το 555 ίσως?

----------


## FILMAN

Αν το βρίσκεις πιο εύκολο να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα από το 0 παρά να επισκευάσεις αυτό εδώ, τί να πω! Τάση στον μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό έχεις μετρήσει; *Προσοχή, κίνδυνος ηλεκτροπληξίας!*

----------


## jimison

> Αν το βρίσκεις πιο εύκολο να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα από το 0 παρά να επισκευάσεις αυτό εδώ, τί να πω! Τάση στον μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό έχεις μετρήσει; *Προσοχή, κίνδυνος ηλεκτροπληξίας!*


Φίλιππε σ'ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση, ναι έχεις δίκιο θα κοιτάξω μήπως το επισκευάσω, εκείνο που με ανησυχεί είναι, το αν είναι εντάξει οι δίοδοι, πομπός και δέκτης ή αν πω πως τις αλλάζω για σιγουριά, πως θα βρω τις τιμές τους??? μπορώ να βάλω κάτι αντίστοιχο?? γι αυτό αναρωτήθηκα! μήπως είναι καλύτερα να βάλω ένα καινούργιο κύκλωμα?! θα ξεκινήσω όμως με τον κίτρινο 0,68μf / 250v~ και βλέπω.

----------

